
E2EMail is a simple Chrome app – a Gmail client that exchanges OpenPGP mail - jnthn
https://github.com/e2email-org/e2email
======
confounded
Also: [https://www.mailvelope.com/en](https://www.mailvelope.com/en)

~~~
HerraBRE
Mailvelope is a much better choice if your goal is to interact with the
existing OpenPGP ecosystem; E2E was using ECC keys only if I recall, which
makes their crypto incompatible with many other OpenPGP setups.

The E2E promise was that with Google's backing, suddenly millions of people
would/could encrypt and PGP would take a big step forward, making some forced
upgrades in the rest of the community worthwhile. That is seeming less likely
to happen now.

------
HerraBRE
It looks like Google just pulled the plug on this:
[https://security.googleblog.com/2017/02/e2email-research-
pro...](https://security.googleblog.com/2017/02/e2email-research-project-has-
left-nest_24.html?m=1)

HN submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13728327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13728327)

(Genuinely hoping someone will find the good news I'm missing here)

~~~
dublinben
Perhaps the silver lining here is that people will not focus as much attention
on trying to secure email with message encryption, and move to better
protocols.

~~~
HerraBRE
This attitude is harmful. Although new and better protocols is a worthy area
of research and development, we should also improve the tools people are
already using.

Note I said research: I do not consider the current crop of secure messaging
protocols to be viable alternatives to e-mail, as they all suffer from extreme
centralization. Allowing unicorns to own and monopolize global infrastructure
may appeal to silicon valley insiders, but it's not something the rest of us
should be promoting.

------
tonyarkles
This is pretty cool! Just recently I started working on something similar, but
for IMAP (using PNaCl under the hood). Glad to see others find the same idea
interesting.

